
This Is Why People Fear the ‘Internet of Things’ - archiebunker
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/02/this-is-why-people-fear-the-internet-of-things/
======
Piskvorrr
...as we ought to. Internet of Things Designed To Spy On You. Yay.

